# Need Advice on Best Way to Tell OMW About Affair



## DoormatNoMore53 (Dec 4, 2011)

Can someone tell me what they think is the best way to tell a OMW that her H has had an affair with a WW?

Should it be done via email, phone, in person (if possible) etc...

Also, does anyone have any tips on doing this? How detailed should it be? What evidence should you share with her?

I'm very concerned about this as I feel the intent should be that she deserves to know, so she react how *she* feels is appropriate. I also feel it has, or shouldn't have, anything to do with _just_ getting revenge on the OM, (although, that's a nice side benefit ).

Anyway, any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks...


----------



## desert-rose (Aug 16, 2011)

Personally, I would suggest in person and in public. That makes it harder to deny to herself. Back of a coffee-shop or tea house? Not a bar. Of course, I have not exposed to OWs' Hs or families for reasons of safety.


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

In person, then keep in contact to compare stories. It's not about revenge, it's about ending the affair for good.


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

If you can call her , of not on public with a witness close by. Offer to mail her the details.

Prepare a short letter saying they have been in an affair from date xxx to date you or the period . Have some evidence at hand but not all and do not reveal your sources . Often the other BS is not responsive and disbelieving .

Your challenge it to be able to contact her without the OM interfering or hijacking the call or email.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Wouldn't "in person" prevent the hijacking?


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

HerToo said:


> Wouldn't "in person" prevent the hijacking?


If it is a phone call the wayward may screen it, face to face is difficult if he is at home.

As a wayward he will be watching to see if he is to be exposed. The poster needs to be aware that he has to ensure he makes direct contact without any interference


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

Dont tell your wife. She'll inform the OM and he will concoct some story to his wife to make you look like a madman.

Be interesting to see what the response from your wife would be when (and how) she finds out.


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

That makes sense. Thanks Eli-Zor


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

HerToo said:


> That makes sense. Thanks Eli-Zor


I think showing up at OM's W's house has greater impact, in my opinion. You are demonstrating to your wife that you are re-claiming your manhood that you have lost through the affair. She will respect this (if out of the affair). It also avoids hang-up's and OM intercepting the call. The husband showing up at the door gives more credibility to the situation as well. As long as you can remain calm, and also display some compassion to her as a betrayed wife, demonstrates that you are not there out of revenge, but giving her some important information that she needs to know. If you have evidence, use this as you oprotunity to let her know you can give it.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Here ya go. 



Jellybeans said:


> this is copy/pasted from another thread that I wrote in, but here's how it goes down when you expose:
> 
> _Here's the thing about exposure: *NEVER GIVE YOUR SPOUSE OR THE OTHER WOMAN/MAN WARNING THAT YOU ARE ABOUT TO EXPOSE. JUST DO IT!!!*
> 
> ...


----------



## Wanabeelee (Sep 6, 2011)

But after you let the OMW know, cheaterville.com is a nice place to let a lot of others know about him as well.


----------

